# New Mitsu Ralliart looks a little like the Ur



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

I wish I could get a Ur, but it doesn't seem likely. But someone posted pics of the new Lancer Ralliart in the TCL and I noticed the roofline shares some similarities with the Ur. Also the turbo engine and AWD. I'm really hoping it comes over here. 
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...el..1


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I think there are two important designfeatures on the urquattro that is left out on that lancer.
First is the key difference on the urquattro, the big fender boxouts, and second, it is a coupe.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Design wise, the C pillar is a cut and paste...otherwise...not so much.


----------

